# RAM configuration for Intel PM965 with 800mhz FSB and max DDR2-667 ram speed?



## Maharajah420 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Everybody, 

This is my first post on this site, a friend recommended me here because he said you guys are "insane smart."  I hope he's right! I have a doozy of a question for you. 

I'm upgrading my Gateway p-6831fx from a t5450 to a t9300. 
The t9300 will raise the FSB from 667mhz to 800mhz, but the Intel 965 chipset only supports RAM with speed up to DDR2-667, although it does support dual-channel.  

I was wondering what the optimal RAM configuration would be with this cpu/chipset combo?  
Would 2xDDR2-400 RAM in dual-channel mode be the best configuration?
Or should I use an altogether different configuration? 
I heard that the core 2 duo processors benefit more from syncing the RAM speed with the FSB. 
Should I maybe even get a fast T7600 with 667Mhz FSB and use 2xDDR2-667 RAM in dual channel?

Please help I'm getting this laptop soon I want to upgrade it immediately!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 1, 2008)

I had an Intel P965 that supported DDR800 and unofficially supported some 1066 modules iirc, I know for a fact that mine was fine with DDR2 800 memory. Now a laptop based series I don't know about necessarily. Dual Channel provides some extra boost, but on Intel not as much as it sounds it should...there's more theoretical than realistic there...but doesn't hurt to have either.

It really depends on what you really expect and need from these upgrades...personally I steer clear of laptops since I don't require portability, and my friends that "thought" they did found they had the laptop at a desk always plugged in and enjoying lower performance than a custom built rig I built for $500 less. But on the portability aspect, a laptop rules in comparison to hauling my Antec900, screen, kb/mouse and speakers around for sure! 

So that's what you need to figure on, what do you really expect to get from this upgrade? Is it worth the cost right now? I'll have to check specs on your laptop. If you are dead set on these upgrades, set a budget and start searching for deals.

Welcome to TPU BTW!


----------



## Maharajah420 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I still don't know which way to go.  I'm probably going to experiment with the 2x2gbDDR2-400 dual channel configuration, it won't be a very expensive test.  I'll let you know how it goes. 
I haven't found any clear answers but I have a feeling with these duo cores syncing the memory bus and the front side bus is important.


----------



## gonwk (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Maharajah420,

What did you end up doing?

I am interested in your problem since I just picked up a Gateway M-6862 that has Intel PM965 cjipset and current T5750 with 4GB RAM 667 ... so I wonder what is the highest CPU I can plug into this unit.

I was reading on Intel site and I was surprised that Intel PM965 supports 800 speed!!!

Thanks,

G!


----------



## Baum (Oct 26, 2008)

upgrading that notebook should work but the cpu won't run on it's full clock if the Bios doesn't recognize it.

I've done it with my alienware m5550 and upgraded from t7200@2ghz 667 to an 9xxx with and it ran at less than 667 FSB as the Bios was in "safe" mode 
thus keep it t7600 2,33Ghz + Hyperx ddr ram 667 4Gb that was the fastet my chipset was able to


----------



## gonwk (Oct 26, 2008)

Baum said:


> upgrading that notebook should work but the cpu won't run on it's full clock if the Bios doesn't recognize it.
> 
> I've done it with my alienware m5550 and upgraded from t7200@2ghz 667 to an 9xxx with and it ran at less than 667 FSB as the Bios was in "safe" mode
> thus keep it t7600 2,33Ghz + Hyperx ddr ram 667 4Gb that was the fastet my chipset was able to



Hi Baum,

Thanks for your post!

*Q1:* Baum, where do you buy your CPU's from!?!?

*Q2:* What is your Chipset?

Thanks,

G!


----------



## geokohler (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm posting here a year or so late but I am somewhat of an INTEL PM965 chipset GURU. The chipset will recognize CPUs and RAM up to 800Mhz FSB 100% when you update the drivers to the latest version. The Fastest Core Duo it will support is the T9500 2.6Ghz 800FSB or if you have extra dough to throw around it will even fire up the X9000 2.8 800FSB (The absolute fastest possible in the PM965 chipset). If You use your T9300 it will work fine too. As for the memory You can run the PC2 6400 800FSB memory in the original T5450 processor configuration as well. The Bus speed is dictated by the PM965 chipset that marches in lockstep with the processor detected so your PC2 6400 ram will just run at the CPUs 667Mhz. The PM965 chipset with the newest update will recognize 4GB of Ram now too! 2 X 2GB DDR2 800 PC26400 SODIMM 6 Layer, CAS Latency 5 or lower, 1.8Volt, NON ECC, UNBUFFERED, NON REGISTERED, AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL LOW DENSITY MODULES(Must be made from 128Meg X 8 Modules not the HIGH DENSITY 256Meg X 64! The high density modules are made for printers and servers not Laptops!). Your best bet is to go to crucial.com and use their system config utility and it will tell you exactly what you need. Then find the best deal on those exact specs....Should be the ones I just gave you. Install the full 4GB of RAM and install a 64 bit operating system so it can recognize the full 4GB and it will fly. Memory upgrades give the most performance boost for the buck. The memory alone will boost you 50% or more if you can find CAS LATENCY 4.4.4 SODIMMS. The extra Ghz in a new CPU is nice too and it will up your FSB up to 800 to match the memory. Another thing that crams out the power is the L2 onboard cache difference in the CPUs. Yours has 1meg per core, the T9500 has 3meg per core and the X9000 has 4 for a total of 8Meg or ram right on the die with the CPU! Hope this helps someone. If you have any questions feel free to hit me up on gmail with the same user NAm3 as on here.
Peace
Geokohler


----------



## GhostRider5903 (Mar 28, 2022)

geokohler said:


> I'm posting here a year or so late but I am somewhat of an INTEL PM965 chipset GURU. The chipset will recognize CPUs and RAM up to 800Mhz FSB 100% when you update the drivers to the latest version. The Fastest Core Duo it will support is the T9500 2.6Ghz 800FSB or if you have extra dough to throw around it will even fire up the X9000 2.8 800FSB (The absolute fastest possible in the PM965 chipset). If You use your T9300 it will work fine too. As for the memory You can run the PC2 6400 800FSB memory in the original T5450 processor configuration as well. The Bus speed is dictated by the PM965 chipset that marches in lockstep with the processor detected so your PC2 6400 ram will just run at the CPUs 667Mhz. The PM965 chipset with the newest update will recognize 4GB of Ram now too! 2 X 2GB DDR2 800 PC26400 SODIMM 6 Layer, CAS Latency 5 or lower, 1.8Volt, NON ECC, UNBUFFERED, NON REGISTERED, AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL LOW DENSITY MODULES(Must be made from 128Meg X 8 Modules not the HIGH DENSITY 256Meg X 64! The high density modules are made for printers and servers not Laptops!). Your best bet is to go to crucial.com and use their system config utility and it will tell you exactly what you need. Then find the best deal on those exact specs....Should be the ones I just gave you. Install the full 4GB of RAM and install a 64 bit operating system so it can recognize the full 4GB and it will fly. Memory upgrades give the most performance boost for the buck. The memory alone will boost you 50% or more if you can find CAS LATENCY 4.4.4 SODIMMS. The extra Ghz in a new CPU is nice too and it will up your FSB up to 800 to match the memory. Another thing that crams out the power is the L2 onboard cache difference in the CPUs. Yours has 1meg per core, the T9500 has 3meg per core and the X9000 has 4 for a total of 8Meg or ram right on the die with the CPU! Hope this helps someone. If you have any questions feel free to hit me up on gmail with the same user NAm3 as on here.
> Peace
> Geokohler


I have read years ago that the Toshiba X205 series laptops with the Intel PM965 chipset, can handle 8 GB of RAM with a BIOS update. This true?  If not, would you be able to illustrate why the system can't see past 4 GB of RAM?  Also, if the processor FSB speed is 800Mhz. Does this mean that the RAM must also be able to support that frequency or, it won't work?

(Sorry, I know this is an old post but, I am rebuilding a Toshiba X205-SLi1 with, an Intel Core Xtreme X9000 CPU I scored brand new on eBay for $90.  The laptop needed some TLC, new modern thermal pads, new laptop fans and a good cleaning.)


----------

